# Cardboard Postal Boxes - where do you get yours?



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hoping I can tap into your experiences and recommendations if you post coffee (or indeed anything else) in cardboard boxes.

I am currently using grey plastic mailing bags to send coffee out to customers and am not totally comfortable with the downstream waste this inevitably causes.

Have been looking at switching to cardboard boxes instead - but they seem to be a very expensive option! I will need to pass the costs on to customers so am searching for cost-friendly suppliers. Currently Kite Packaging are looking to be a preferred supplier as they sell smaller pack sizes. Looking to buy no more than 50 of any one size at a time.

Happy to hear of any recommendations of supplier suitable for a small-time roaster. Lots of options on Ebay etc - but would like to hear if you have had a particularly good experience with sourcing postal boxes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks for the consideration, that sort of thinking would make me try your coffee. Poor packaging (as in excessive or non-recyclable/biodegradable) ensures I never return to a roaster. I am sure I am part of a very sizable demographic for whom such things are a red line, one only set to get bigger so it's great you are thinking along those lines.

I've mentioned this to roasters before, I know you want to protect the product but are heavy boxes really necessary? The coffee bags are usually pretty sturdy in themselves. I've just received 2x250g bags in a large paper envelope, it was fine. I think too many roasters are concerned with presentation and image over conservation and practicality.


----------



## CafeColando (Apr 5, 2021)

During lockdown I regularly received delivery of coffee, via Royal Mail - 3 day tariff, from a local roaster. These were all sent in a recyclable paper envelope. I ordered 1.5kg towards Christmas and this came in the same manner. I've never had any issue with the condition of the packaging, all has arrived in good order. The roaster cares about sustainability and this seems to have filtered down into all their decisions. It is an attractive part of the offer and gives them an edge over some of the local competition.

ĺ


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

@CocoLoco and @CafeColando; thank you both for your suggestion. I hadn't actually thought of using paper envelopes. I will investigate this further and see what options are out there. I always run a few tests of the packaging by mailing my own beans to myself 

A few months back I stopped using valved bags for whole-bean orders; just one more unnecessary bit of plastic!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

RDC8 said:


> @CocoLoco and @CafeColando; thank you both for your suggestion. I hadn't actually thought of using paper envelopes. I will investigate this further and see what options are out there. I always run a few tests of the packaging by mailing my own beans to myself
> 
> A few months back I stopped using valved bags for whole-bean orders; just one more unnecessary bit of plastic!


 Good news, well done for giving it a go.

Good to hear about the bags, I'm surprised more roasters aren't dropping the valved bags. The first time I got one I called the roaster as I was unsure what to do with the bag, I thought maybe there was a mistake. They explained that beans are fine to sit in the CO2 and a valve was unnecessary. Colonna and others do this too. If those guys are doing it, why isn't everyone I wonder.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

@RDC8 Thanks for reminding me that I need to order more packaging!

We're currently ordering from Lil Packaging and using...

https://shop.lilpackaging.com/products/lb2-kraft-paper-mail-bag - Fits 2 x 250g for us

https://shop.lilpackaging.com/products/lb5-rtn-kraft-paper-mail-bag - Fits getting on for 2kg, depending on size. You could probably stuff more in but make it too big for RM Small Parcel

https://shop.lilpackaging.com/products/a3 - Just about fits 2 x 500g for us


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> https://shop.lilpackaging.com/products/lb2-kraft-paper-mail-bag - Fits 2 x 250g for us
> 
> https://shop.lilpackaging.com/products/lb5-rtn-kraft-paper-mail-bag - Fits getting on for 2kg, depending on size. You could probably stuff more in but make it too big for RM Small Parcel
> 
> https://shop.lilpackaging.com/products/a3 - Just about fits 2 x 500g for us


 Exactly the sort of thing roasters should be using and from a company that is obviously on the ball. Even better it is UK made.

Roasters reading this, if you aren't following these above guys' examples and business practices, why not? You're losing business over it. Ditch the plastic and excessive packaging.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

@Coffee by the Casuals Thanks for the lead on lilpackaging. Similar in style and price to some of the Kite Packaging options, but a far more manageable order size.


----------



## Sean Rich (4 mo ago)

Hi there!

I know this thread is now old but I was hoping for some advice on this. Is the first linked option, that fits 2x 250g, compatible with 'large letter' dimensions in the UK? I know it also depends on the depth so I'm wondering if this option is roomy enough to spread out and make it fit.

Further to that, I'm wondering if you've tried it with just 1x 250g, and whether that would be letterbox-compatible?

Currently, it seems the most feasible option is to buy what are listed as 500g bags, but will with 250g of coffee, then spread it out and put in those 'large letter' postal cardboard boxes. If the bags are LPDE and can be recycled at several UK supermarkets (as I understand it), then the postal box is made of cardboard and can be recycled in the paper stream, it seems like I meet the criteria of a) getting to customers in larger letter form, and b) having a comparatively lower environmental impact.

Thanks in advance for any advice offered!

Sean


----------

